# Coach of Iraqi Karate Team Is Shot Dead



## Bill Mattocks (Jun 21, 2009)

http://www.nytimes.com/2009/06/20/world/middleeast/20iraq.html?ref=world



> Coach of Iraqi Karate Team Is Shot Dead
> By THE ASSOCIATED PRESS
> Published: June 19, 2009
> 
> BAGHDAD (AP)  Gunmen killed the coach of Iraqs national karate team in Mosul on Friday, underscoring the dangers still facing people in the city less than two weeks before a deadline for American troops to withdraw from urban areas.


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 21, 2009)

:asian:
.


----------



## seasoned (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## Omar B (Jun 21, 2009)

That's a shame.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 21, 2009)

.


----------



## morph4me (Jun 22, 2009)

.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 25, 2009)

.


----------



## kidswarrior (Jun 26, 2009)

*


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jun 26, 2009)

.


----------

